# Spruce Burl bowl



## James (Aug 10, 2014)

Ok, so this is only my third attempt turning a bowl in my 9 or so years of wood turning. I got this spruce burl a while back from @sprucegum . Dave may have created a monster, because even though I don't turn bowls, I have a feeling it may be growing on me. And I thought my carbide tools cut hardwoods and exotics like butter, . Have a ways to go before I make a really nice bowl, but a guy has to start somewhere and rustic is the place.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2014)

James said:


> Ok, so this is only my third attempt turning a bowl in my 9 or so years of wood turning. I got this spruce burl a while back from @sprucegum . Dave may have created a monster, because even though I don't turn bowls, I have a feeling it may be growing on me. And I thought my carbide tools cut hardwoods and exotics like butter, . Have a ways to go before I make a really nice bowl, but a guy has to start somewhere and rustic is the place.
> View attachment 57315
> View attachment 57316




Bet it smells good!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Aug 10, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Bet it smells good!!


It sure does, but my arms seem to have some obnoxious sticky substance on them,

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 10, 2014)

Very cool!

I got some of this from him also I believe, I really need to get it spinning.


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 10, 2014)

James said:


> It sure does, but my arms seem to have some obnoxious sticky substance on them,


That would be sprucegum

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 10, 2014)

James that is a great bowl. Hope you start a trend as I still have quite a pile of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 10, 2014)

Nicely done! Pretty wood too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

